# Top Of Page Button



## Atthatday (Sep 7, 2016)

May we have a button to scroll us to the top of the page?


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 11, 2016)

Atthatday said:


> May we have a button to scroll us to the top of the page?



It is there.  It's all the way at the bottom of the webpage to the bottom right.  It's not visible from your phone, but you can see it on your computer.


----------



## Atthatday (Sep 11, 2016)

newgrowth15 said:


> It is there.  It's all the way at the bottom of the webpage to the bottom right.  It's not visible from your phone, but you can see it on your computer.



Thanks. I always use my phone.


----------

